# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Vendo 5 Hectáreas

## luis-sanches

Vendo 5 Hectáreas con riego tecnificado por gravedad. Dotación permanente de agua. Depósito auxiliar de 120 metros cúbicos. Ubicado en la irrigación "El Paraíso", distrito de Sayán, provincia de Huaura, departamento de Lima. Mayor información, previa cita. 975534623.Temas similares: Vendo terreno de 2 hectáreas en pacasmayo vendo chacra 7.5 hectareas de olivo Terrenos agricolas de 7 y 35 hectareas en la libertad Reforestarán mil hectáreas en provincia huanuqueña de Lauricocha Se protegerán más de 500 hectáreas de algarrobo

----------


## orlandinho

terreno en sayan... hummm......... buen lugar para sembrar maiz morado.
le animo a que siembre maiz morado...si le interesa podria darle  propuestas.

----------


## luis-sanches

Cierto. Anteriormente he obtenido muy buenas cosechas de maíz morado. Acabo de cosechar maíz choclo variedad cuzqueño. 
Cuento con 28 hectáreas de terreno, dispongo de 11 hectáreas con riego por goteo. Puedo alquilar lotes desde 1.5 hectáreas. Escucho las ofertas de compra. 
Escucho propuestas y consejos. Puedo ampliar información: luis-sanches@peru.com

----------


## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

Me podrias indicar por donde queda la irrigacion El Paraiso ?
El terreno tiene sembrado algo, actualmente ?
Cuanto pides por cada hectarea ?
Gracias de antemano.
Hugo

----------


## jesa

La Irrigacion El Paraiso tengo entendido queda en el distrito de Santa Maria, Provincia de Huaura, como referencia por el peaje Huacho, camino a la Irrigacion Santa Rosa.

----------

